# Sunscreen



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

I was taking my new dog Lindy for training at Petco today when we met another chihuahua and his mom. Mom shared with me that her nine year old chi had skin cancer and suggested I get sunscreen for my dogs. She showed me the spots on her dog and shared that the vet would be removing them soon.

I had never heard of a dog getting skin cancer and it had never occured to me that they could. Since we are out on the water a lot and take the dogs, I wanted to share with everyone and ask if you used sunscreen on your chi and what type.

Thanks!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

wow I never heard of this happening either, its awful! I will always be sure to use it if we are going out in the sun.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I let the dogs on the front porch for a couple hours a month or so ago and Kody got sunburned ears...not bad but they were red.... he was miserable for a week.... learned my lesson though........


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you for sharing. Harley developed sun spots on her skin when we moved to Hawaii, she was about 10 yrs old. We don't know her exact age, we rescued her & Vet thought she was 2-4 years old at the time. She never liked hanging outside when we lived in Washington DC and was pure white. Since moving to Hawaii, she loves going outside, now you can see the sun spots through her coat. The Vet said she was fine and that it was normal, we even asked if we should get sunscreen to prevent skin cancer, was told it was unnecessary. We have been to the Vet's for different issues and they never seem to check her skin. Living in Hawaii, I would think the Vets would be familiar with sun exposure. What should I look for? What type of sunscreen work best for our chi?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't know what type of sunscreen is best but I would think a lightweight cotton tank top or t shirt would do some protecting from sunburn


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> I don't know what type of sunscreen is best but I would think a lightweight cotton tank top or t shirt would do some protecting from sunburn


the tee shirt is a good idea Elaina


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I had a white boxer mix with very thin hair on the top of her muzzle. I used natural baby sunscreen there and it seemed to prevent sunburn. They are at risk anywhere their hair is thin and skin is visible.


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

I will try that. Sally has thin hair on her legs and belly.


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

Chi's and Great Danes are more prone to sunburn than any other breed. Light colored dogs are more likely to burn than darker dogs. When my dogs are out for more than about 10 minutes I use baby sunscreen with the highest number on the bottle. Usually 45 or 50 for the highest protection. You have to make sure you get it down to their skin and be careful not to miss anywhere the hair is thin or very short like ears and toes and noses.


----------

